

Aaron Sorkin responds to critcism of The Social Network's portrayal of women - InfinityX0
http://nymag.com/daily/entertainment/2010/10/aaron_sorkin_would_like_to_go.html?mid=agenda--20101012

======
Jun8
This feel-good post really riled me up.

"More generally, I was writing about a very angry and deeply misogynistic
group of people. These aren't the cuddly nerds we made movies about in the
80's. They're very angry that the cheerleader still wants to go out with the
quarterback." This is stupid because (i) nerds were _never_ cuddly, it's just
that in the 80s Hollywood created a fantasy kid-nerd persona (e.g. _War Games_
) that was out of sync with reality, and (ii) being a frustrated nerdy guy and
being angry with the cheerleader does not make you "deeply misogynistic",
that's just being young. I was like that once, as I believe most HNers were at
one point.

* "I didn't invent the "F--k Truck", it's real and the men (boys) at the final clubs think it's what they deserve for being who they are". Yep, there's even a Wikipedia page for this bus: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wellesley_College_Senate_bus>, it's a well known fact.

In the end, what is Sorkin trying to prove or apologize for. That the stuff
depicted in the movie was totally fictional (it wasn't)? That even if it's
real we shouldn't make movies about this sort of thing? (Then how are we
categorically different than, say, China or Iran?)

Look, all the girls (and boys) who partake in these activities are adults and
over 18, what they do is their decision. If they want to blow Zuck in the
restroom that's OK, nobody's forcing them to do it.

